# Biter



## 1970Nova (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello all, new guy here trying to squeeze out as much energy as I can. I just got a 1 y/o (according to the previous owner) GSD mix, he is very hyper and loves fetch. When we play he goes and gets the ball and as of today a Frisbee. I have a few issues with him, when he goes and retrieves and I call him back he will runs towards me but runs past me and enjoys the toy by himself, and after calling him a few times he will come but will not drop the toy. And to make things worse when I take it from him and he's jumpy and excited and try's to snatch the toy out of my hand and I want other people to play with him as well.

So, how do I get him to stop trying to bite the toy out of my hand? And get him to come to me and drop the toy?


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Trade a treat for a toy initially, then decrease the space...make him start coming to you to get the treat and trade the toy. Eventually he will learn that bringing the ball to you and giving it to you will earn him a treat. 

Metro would stop 3-5 feet in front of us with the ball, drop it and look at us, almost as if to say "I ran all that way, you can walk a little to keep the fun going fatty!"...LOL..so we would just turn our back to him forcing him to pick up the ball and drop it at our feet. After a bit he learned that he could stop in front of us, and "nose" the ball to us. In his senior years fetch would consist of us rolling the ball to him, he gnaw it for a second, and nose it back to us.


----------



## 1970Nova (Jul 14, 2013)

The only problem I see with that Nova will drop the ball, ignore it completely and come after the treat. But I will try it.

Is there any way to stop him from jumping and biting at the ball before I throw it? For example, I want him to sit and wait, but as soon as I move my hand, he's already biting at the toy


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you just got the dog. don't expect to much. train and socialize daily,
several times a day. teach him to retrieve usuing a long line. in the
begining keep the line short.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

teach him to sit. teach him "stay".



1970Nova said:


> The only problem I see with that Nova will drop the ball, ignore it completely and come after the treat. But I will try it.
> 
> Is there any way to stop him from jumping and biting at the ball before I throw it? For example, I want him to sit and wait, but as soon as I move my hand, he's already biting at the toy


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

He should understand the principle that it is a game of two, that the fun is available only if someone throws the ball. As soon as he understands it, the rest is easy, and he will understand it with the number of times you throw the ball for him. There are two commands "Drop it!" when your dog drops the ball at your feet; and "Give it!" when your dog places the ball into your hand. It is better to teach first "Give it!". When you see that your dog fetched the ball and runs towards you, start to make steps backwards. Call him to yourself still walking backwards and try to catch him by his collar gently with one hand and take the ball out of his mouth with the other. Hold him by his collar and repeat "Give it" and "Take it" several times taking it away from him and putting back into his mouth, he should get an impression that nobody wants to take his ball away from him forever, then let him run freely with the ball and recall him to yourself again. If he gives the ball reluctantly, have some dry bisquits in your pocket and provide as an exchange for the ball with command "Give". Teach him to sit before he runs for his ball holding him by his collar first, teach him to sit with the ball in his mouth when he retrieves it. It's rather easy to teach "Drop it!" Show him first that the ball might well run from out of your feet, kick the ball strongly for him without any commands. Point with your index finger on the ground in front of you when you see him running towards you and say "Drop it!" and kick the ball with your foot.


----------



## Nyx (Sep 25, 2012)

I have the same issue with my female. 

She is very pushy, bossy and a ball/toy hog. She barks at me and will snap(with her teeth) at me and the ball/toy. I used to worry it was a type of aggression but it is more her trying to "hurry" me.

I always make her sit before I even try to throw the ball/toy.
If she moves when I move my arm, we start over. If she barks or snaps at me, then we start over. I always tell her in a stern voice that the snapping and barking is "bad" and "we don't do that". 
And we repeat the process. Sit, wait and then I will throw.

After her initial excitement about 'playing' she does VERY well. But it has taken me quite a bit to get here.

She still barks and she still snaps, but, she realizes now that unless she sits quiet I wont throw the ball/toy. 

On retrievals she does at times slow and just chew her toy, at which times I turn away and pretend I am not going to play with her. If she does not come when recalled after this, then I stop playing.

She has learned that to continue playing she has to follow through with the correct process. Sit and wait quietly to fetch, then recall quickly with the toy.


Like every one previously has stated, make your wishes clear, reinforce the behavior you want with praise and treats, and repeat, repeat, repeat.


----------



## 1970Nova (Jul 14, 2013)

You guys are awesome. I would've never have thought of the advice given. I will stand there and get him to stop going after the ball while I hold it. And what David said about walking backwards and catching him by his collar.

I really love this forum so many people with experience and great advice. Thank you again


----------

